# Best place online to get Gary Yamamoto baits...



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I bought a bag of his flappin hogs last winter on a whim and tried them lastnight and did pretty good with them, problem is I cant seem to locate them locally today, was wondering where the best place is to find them online. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bass Pro Shops, Cabela's? Not certain if Dick's has them. If you're ordering smallie baits, try Yamamoto's Cut Tail worm or Zoom's Ultravibe speedcraw. Both are special for smallmouth, and the speedcraw is the BEST plastic bait for bass, period. Green pumpkin, of course.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Tha


NCbassattack said:


> Bass Pro Shops, Cabela's? Not certain if Dick's has them. If you're ordering smallie baits, try Yamamoto's Cut Tail worm or Zoom's Ultravibe speedcraw. Both are special for smallmouth, and the speedcraw is the BEST plastic bait for bass, period. Green pumpkin, of course.


Thanks for the reply, I am actually using them for LM in ponds, for years I kinda steared clear of them because of cost, wouldn't you know it I tried them and like them.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Speedcraws are not too expensive, bout 3.50 for 12.


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 19, 2015)

Tackle Warehouse


----------



## bassfishn (Jun 18, 2014)

overstock bait & tackle


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

bassfishn said:


> overstock bait & tackle


Thanks again guys for the replies.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Not to steer you away but in ponds that may be private you are probably over spending with senkos. There are a million other senko type baits I would use in ponds if saving a little money is a concern.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

KTkiff said:


> Not to steer you away but in ponds that may be private you are probably over spending with senkos. There are a million other senko type baits I would use in ponds if saving a little money is a concern.


There might be some truth to that, but I have a tackle addiction so it seems like I can never get enough, I usually did stear away from them because of price but bought some last winter as I was just trying to use the last of a gift card, well low and behold they did pretty good that day and of course I had to have more lol, lately I have been shopping at Bass Pro and they might not be the cheapest(honestly don't know) but the shipping has been super quick, just wanted to give them some props.


----------

